# Gun Season - Extended Weather Forecast



## buckeye024 (Apr 14, 2006)

I live in Kentucky, but I'm from Ohio and own hunting property in Southeastern Ohio and always deer hunt there. Anyway, our local weatherman has a blog where he discusses current weather, but more importantly he discusses weather forecasts way into the future, information not reliable enough to put on the air, but patterns showing up on extended government weather models.

Today he commented on Thanksgiving week and the week after (Ohio Deer Gun Season). Looks like we may be in for some cold weather and possible snow around the start of gun season. Here's what he posted:

_I have talked about the signs pointing toward fun and games Thanksgiving week or shortly thereafter. Say hello to my little friend the GFS model! 

Thanksgiving










Nov 23rd










Nov. 25th









That is some SERIOUS cold showing up on those maps. Ahhh if it would only work out that way! _


----------



## buckeye024 (Apr 14, 2006)

By the way, a few days closer now and...The weatherman is still calling for a snow event around Thanksgiving and another one on or around Nov 27 (2nd day of gun season). How much is undetermined. Looks like we may get to hunt with snow on ground!! That'll be a first in a long long time...


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

That would be nice! A week at deer camp in Southeastern Ohio without Tshirts by noon!


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Heavy coats and actually being able to HANG a deer for a couple days, wow have not seen that in a long time!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i heard something about snow tomorrow


----------

